# pleco verification



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i bought from a lfs a l302 pleco or so it was labeled i just wanna make sure i bought the correct fish. It is on the driftwood next to my crayfish they tend to always follow each other into the cave and the crayfish tends to protect it. I don't know if thats normal


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

So pretty 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

